# Singing cat



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

This cat can rock!


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

And this parrot can opera!


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

That was so cute! I used to have a cat that would whenever he meowed he 
would say "mama".
judy tooley


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Which do you prefer the Bird or the Cat

PS I think the Bird has an unfair advantage


----------

